# Any feedback on Current LED light fixture?



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyone used this for their planted tank?


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Not recommended. Super slow grow rates do to the fact it's not a very powerful light. I have this fixture on a 50 gallon that has some low light plants like anubias java fern crypts and that sort of thing and they do fine but if you want to actually grow some serious plants then it will not be strong enough to do what you want likely. That being said it grows duckweed frog bits and water lettuce faster then any light I have ever seen it doubles every couple of days.  

If you can find one 50 or less it could be worth it but I personally would take a beamswork LED over the current one I have. the power difference is pretty substantial. If you take a look there should be a thread with some info about it that I started when I was having trouble with the light. It has lots of colors and different settings which are neat like simulation lightning storms, clouds moving overtop and sunrise and sunset mode plus you can customize the color's to bring out highlights on fish. The only problem with using the lights is that is when its not even strong enough to grow low light plants. I had to use the strongest daylight setting to keep my plants alive so the colors and fancy settings basically are useless for my application of the light. 

Hope that wasn't to much of a ramble and helped you out.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Good critique. Very informative and unbiased, based purely on your personal experiences. Thanks.

Anthony


----------



## red_sir (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a 24" on my 20L and I am pretty happy with it. At 12" from the substrate it gives low-med light. Combined with CO2 it should grow most plants you throw at it. I actually run it quite a bit less than full brightness. IMO high light is overrated. Lowlight + patience is the way to go.

Edit. I guess it really depends on your setup and goals. If you have a taller tank and want med-high light, this is not the light for you. Your best bet is to look at the par ratings for the light and see if it matches your needs.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I also wanna try one considering the deal at king ed. But not sure how good they are compared to my CF.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks! i guess will stay with my T5HO fixture for now.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I love T5HO. I have yet to be convinced of using LED.

JM2C,

Stuart


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

If you go with Current fixture make sure you get the Satellite freshwater pro, its better for plants


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> If you go with Current fixture make sure you get the Satellite freshwater pro, its better for plants


Sorry If I wasn't clear, That is the unit that I am using. 
I say save your money still. The retail for that unit is $150 and in that price range there is plenty that you can buy that will do a better job. Even with the king eds sale at 30% off its still $100 which you can get some pretty decent lighting for.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

The satellite pro just came out a few months ago and its a lot more powerful than the satellite plus and it will cost a lot more than the freshwater plus. The pro fixtures come with a better timer. I'm currently using the 4 ft and 3 ft freshwater plus on my tank it's only good for the low light plants. I use t5 with my LEDs. I'll be switching to the freshwater pro in a few weeks. Check out planted tank forum there are few people using the fixtures and they have posted pictures of theirs tank with the fixtures.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

I've just started using the PRO version. First impressions are very good but havent had it long enough to give any real feed back. No reviews online that I can find yet other than ADU Aquascapings talk about it on YouTube.


----------



## fuguwugu (May 6, 2012)

I just bought the Maxspect Glaive yesterday. It's going on my 16G bow front. The colour of my galaxies and shrimp look amazing under this light. Water shimmer really pops and you can customize and save 4 different spectrums. Highly recommended.

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/maxspect-debuting-two-high-end-led-lights-ethereal-and-glave


----------

